# Dry Firing



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

New member here, glad I found this forum! I just purchased a Taurus 85 and have not had a chance to fire it. My question is, "can I dry fire the Taurus 85 repeatedly without causing damage or should I limit the dry firing"?

Thanks, 

bluewave from Texas


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Typically speaking, most modern center-fire firearms can withstand a moderate dry fire routine. If you want to be cautious you can always use dummy rounds / snap caps to prevent damage to the firing pin.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Snap caps
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...search-alias=aps&field-keywords=.38+snap+caps


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I just ok'd an order on Amazon about three minutes ago for two different brands of 40 cal snap caps. $15 for 5 of one brand, and $12 for 5 of another. We'll see how they work; my instructor advised that dry firing was excellent practice toward proficiency with my new G23. I tried it a couple times earlier today and I could hear my Grandpa saying "DON'T dry fire that gun". Who am I to argue with that!!?

BZimm


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Another dry fire option that helps with your trigger pull and aiming skills is plinking cans and a laser training cartridge.... While a bit pricey this is offset in saving on ammunition.......

Laser training cartridges
Amazon.com: tactical training cartridge

Plinking Cans - 3 Pack
http://www.amazon.com/LaserLyte-Pli...031&sr=8-5&keywords=laserlyte+training+system


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I got mine from ebay 9mm 40s&w 380, They work very well . They are great to practice with, it's what I used to teach my wife how to load and check to see if the gun is loaded and also how to fill the mags. It's a lot safer then real rounds, and NO chance of bang.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

There's no doubt snap caps are just good insurance. Firing pins can & do break after repeated dry firing... Snap caps are cheap but most trips for repair at the gunsmith aren't... Never fire on empty chamber use a snap cap.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

On a related note most older 22 rim fire pistols can't be dry fired without damage to the pistol but my Ruger SR22 can be dry fired because of new design features that prevent firing pin or breech damage that plagued most all 22 rim fire guns.


----------



## Jimdawgfan1955 (Dec 31, 2015)

BZimm said:


> I just ok'd an order on Amazon about three minutes ago for two different brands of 40 cal snap caps. $15 for 5 of one brand, and $12 for 5 of another. We'll see how they work; my instructor advised that dry firing was excellent practice toward proficiency with my new G23. I tried it a couple times earlier today and I could hear my Grandpa saying "DON'T dry fire that gun". Who am I to argue with that!!?
> 
> BZimm


Which brand worked best??


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

They claim you could but if I have to dry fire more than once I use a snap cap. I feel it's cheap insurance.


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

How does the pin break if it does not hit anything....or what does it hit to make it break?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

specgrade said:


> How does the pin break if it does not hit anything....or what does it hit to make it break?


Ah but it does hit the inside of the slide on a semi-auto (or frame on a revolver). While with most modern weapons this breakage is an unlikely occurrence it can happen. Both (pin, slide or frame) of these surfaces are fairly hard metal. The pin harder than the other.

Now something like a Saturday night special with cast zinc who knows what would happen.

The snap cap or primer acts to soften the shock on the firing pin.

Read the manufacturer's manual. Most I have seen have a warning about dry firing.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I too would suggest getting snap caps and you can dry fire it as much as you want!


Clerk


----------



## MichaelS. (Sep 13, 2016)

Jimdawgfan1955 said:


> Which brand worked best??


I prefer TIPTON snap caps personally.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had similar plastic snap-caps break apart at the joint between the head and the plastic part.
I no longer trust them.

It's easy to find all-metal snap-caps, at a price similar to that of the plastic ones.
Use them, instead.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Just now realizing that I never reported back my findings. I have dry fired well over 1,000 times with the Tipton and AZoom brands. I prefer the AZoom snap caps. the way they load into the magazine and more importantly the way they eject. My three cents.....


----------

